# Bin halt PC technisch ne' Niete...



## Ela (29. Okt. 2007)

aber wie kriege ich diesen Daulevel in meinem Feld weg? Habe ein bischen rumgetippt und jetzt steht eine Verwarnstufe da.
Was hat das zu bedeuten und wie kriege ich das weg, das hat doch keiner hier stehen? Viele Grüße Ela
Habe leider erst geschrieben und dann gelesen, etwas weiter unten wurde schon einmal danach gefragt, habe die Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Uli (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bin halt PC technisch ne' Niete...*

hallo ela,
das haben alle.aber es kann jeder nur sein eigenes daulevel sehen,die mods koennen natuerlich alle sehen.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bin halt PC technisch ne' Niete...*

Hallo Ela.

Ignorier es einfach, solange es 0% anzeigt. Das war schon immer da, nur ist es Dir nicht aufgefallen.
Abgesehen davon, heißt es jetzt wieder "Verwarnstufe", da sich darüber die gleiche Person ausgeschert hat, die zuletzt auch Probleme mit den Emails und anschließend mit dem Umgangston hatte.... : 

Hier oder hier kannst Du mehr dazu lesen.

Solange man sich an die Boardregeln hält, vernünftig in den Fachforen postet und einen normalen Ton an den Tag legt, wird sich an den 0% nichts ändern. 
Da das eigentlich selbstverständlich ist, findet das Verwarnsystem kaum Anwendung. 
Nur in hartnäckigen Fällen (und dann meist bis ganz zum Schluß=Sperrung) müssen wir es benutzen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dich beruhigen.


----------

